# paintseal direct



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

help please, has any one used or have knowledge of paintseal direct who are based in nottingham. we are trying to find out if this is a good product i.ae. does it do what it says on the tin. it will cost £600 to do our hymer 820 which is a lot of money, any feed back would be appreciated :roll:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Paintseal*

Following the attempts of the salesman trying to sell us the A Glaze treatment at about £500 when we bought the Vans we decided to have a go ourselves. As I recall the materials cost about £80 and is easy enough to do. Obviously it entails climbing all over the Van (3times) it is therefore labour intensive. Took me one day as the weather was good, friend took it at a more liesurely pace.

Is it worth it ??

The Van cleans up ok and the surfaces are still good so I don't regret the sense of achievement in saving £420. But I dont think i'de bother again.
I have always beeb a strong fan of "Mer" .

WWW.aglaze.com

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Unless you want to change your user name to "Slimwallet" don't bother, the factory finish is ok with regular wash and annual polish, its all you will need


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi fatwallet
We had our RV polished by a valeting firm back in May (I think it was), two guys came round and polished nearly 800 sq ft of RV to perfection, well it was 10 years old, and it took them 2+ hours of hard graft.
They charged me £60 for the privilege, which I think is pretty good.
After 5 months the RV still looks clean and shiny, so I would recommend you having the same treatment as we did. Much cheaper and as Geo said the manufacturers finish should last for ages with regular cleaning and a good polish......

Keith


----------

